# 2016 Navigation Map Updates



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is there a way to get the Europe East 2016-1 PREMIUM update download link (For CIC)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Hojo82 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn. Is there a way to get the EVO (NBT2) maps and FSC code? I'm looking to try and fix a borked i-Drive that seemed to happen from an OTA update. Thanks!

EDIT: I'm looking for North America maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hojo82 said:


> Hi Shawn. Is there a way to get the EVO (NBT2) maps and FSC code? I'm looking to try and fix a borked i-Drive that seemed to happen from an OTA update. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking for North America maps.


Yes, it is possible. PM sent.


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

*North America 2016 NEXT*

Looking for North America 2016 NEXT for my 2013 M5
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saflang said:


> Looking for North America 2016 NEXT for my 2013 M5
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Bucketfoot (Oct 7, 2015)

Can I get info on the North America update (2014 X1).

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bucketfoot said:


> Can I get info on the North America update (2014 X1).
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nhokt (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, hoping to get the North America PREMIUM 2016-1 (CIC Systems) for a 2013 X5.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nhokt said:


> Hi, hoping to get the North America PREMIUM 2016-1 (CIC Systems) for a 2013 X5.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## pacrimfred (Dec 6, 2015)

Can I get the 2016 next best thing maps for my '13 BWM 535? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacrimfred said:


> Can I get the 2016 next best thing maps for my '13 BWM 535? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Darby123 (Jan 24, 2016)

on a recently purchased 2009 F02 - how can You determine the "firmware version" you have - to determine if I need DVD or USB to update maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darby123 said:


> on a recently purchased 2009 F02 - how can You determine the "firmware version" you have - to determine if I need DVD or USB to update maps?


Not possible. Try USB, and if no prompt to update, then switch to DVD.


----------



## Darby123 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank You... i'm pretty sure this car hasn't been updated... just looked at Navigation maps.. 2009 1.2.8... am i better off going to the dealer and getting latest firmware update BEFORE trying to update maps? or just get the DVD's? Can I get DVD's from You?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darby123 said:


> Thank You... i'm pretty sure this car hasn't been updated... just looked at Navigation maps.. 2009 1.2.8... am i better off going to the dealer and getting latest firmware update BEFORE trying to update maps? or just get the DVD's? Can I get DVD's from You?


Map is original, but it is likely an F02 has been programmed by dealer in last few years, meaning firmware would have been updated.

PM sent.


----------



## nessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I get info on the North America update for my 2004 X5.


Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nessie said:


> Can I get info on the North America update for my 2004 X5.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## nessie (Mar 13, 2012)

2003 navtech on board


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Feb 16, 2016)

Can I get info for a '12 B7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Teufel Hunden said:


> Can I get info for a '12 B7


PM sent.


----------



## zyh0710 (Mar 16, 2016)

*please PM me*

I have 2013 528, pls PM me the navi updates, thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zyh0710 said:


> I have 2013 528, pls PM me the navi updates, thx


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

As I am frequently being asked, here is latest list of Europe & North America 2016-2 releases available:

Europe NEXT 2016-2
Europe PREMIUM 2016-2
North America NEXT 2016-2
North America PREMIUM 2016-2
North America ROUTE 2016-2


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello Shawn, do you have a download link for Europe Next 2016-2 ?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Hello Shawn, do you have a download link for Europe Next 2016-2 ?
> Thank you.


No, sorry. Gerry has it if FSC Code is needed, but nothing for map by itself.


----------



## PSYKOH (May 8, 2016)

Installed my update this evening! Thank you Shawn and Gerry! Instructions and code worked flawlessly!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PSYKOH said:


> Installed my update this evening! Thank you Shawn and Gerry! Instructions and code worked flawlessly!


:thumbup:


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any chance i can have the link for europe 2016-2?

If its already there ofcourse..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Any chance i can have the link for europe 2016-2?
> 
> If its already there ofcourse..


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*2017 Navigation Map Updates*

Gerry has some new maps:

North America Premium 2017-1
North America Next 2017-1
North America Route 2017-1


----------



## ivannw (Oct 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it is possible. PM sent.


Please send me it too. Do you have updates for south america?

Can your source provide nav and apps fscs?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivannw said:


> Please send me it too. Do you have updates for south america?
> 
> Can your source provide nav and apps fscs?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## rpc180 (Jul 30, 2016)

Interested in getting the 2017 North America update for CIC Premium. Send PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rpc180 said:


> Interested in getting the 2017 North America update for CIC Premium. Send PM?


PM sent.


----------



## Fis (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey guys. Im from toronto, i would like to update the maps on my girlfriend car's. Thanks in advance. Her car is 2011 328i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fis said:


> Hey guys. Im from toronto, i would like to update the maps on my girlfriend car's. Thanks in advance. Her car is 2011 328i


PM sent.


----------



## Fatalix (Jul 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Need Road Map Europe East 2016-1, any help? For Cic

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fatalix said:


> Need Road Map Europe East 2016-1, any help? For Cic
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Berneves (Aug 8, 2016)

*South America Premium latest map*

Hello,

What is the latest South America map (Premium version)? 2016? 2017?
Where can I get it?

Regards,

Bernardo.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Berneves said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the latest South America map (Premium version)? 2016? 2017?
> Where can I get it?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gogolac (May 1, 2015)

Can I also have the link for North America Premium 2017-1? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gogolac said:


> Can I also have the link for North America Premium 2017-1? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bms5 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Map update link needed*

Hi Shawn, I purchased an FSC code for NA Premium 2016-2 only about a week before 2017-1 was released. I was unsuccessful getting the maps from a torrent as I got an error code indicating 'map data incomplete or corrupt'. Can you please PM me the link for NA Premium 2016-2 as well as 2017-1. Thanks very much!



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bms5 said:


> ...Can you please PM me the link for NA Premium 2016-2 as well as 2017-1. Thanks very much!


PM sent.


----------



## ivannw (Oct 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Any chance to have soutamerica evo maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivannw said:


> Any chance to have soutamerica evo maps?


ROAD MAP SOUTH AMERICA EVO 2016-2 is available. PM sent.


----------



## levi95 (Sep 10, 2016)

HI Shawn, could you send me both North American maps and FSC codes. Want to update 2011 328i. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

levi95 said:


> HI Shawn, could you send me both North American maps and FSC codes. Want to update 2011 328i. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## frank087234 (Sep 29, 2016)

@shawnsheridan
Hi Shawn
HI Shawn, could you send me both Europe Western maps 2017-1 and FSC codes. Want to update 2012 320D (F30). Thank you

Cheers mate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frank087234 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawn
> HI Shawn, could you send me both Europe Western maps 2017-1 and FSC codes. Want to update 2012 320D (F30). Thank you
> 
> Cheers mate


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

is there a one usb version 016-2 2017-1 yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> is there a one usb version 016-2 2017-1 yet?


The only 2017-1 Europe map released so far is MOVE Map for CHAMP2 Head Units.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

ah ok,and what about the premium 2016 one usb version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> ah ok,and what about the premium 2016 one usb version?


Yes, there is Europe PREMIUM 2016-2 Single USB version. PM sent.


----------



## manthanphong (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you please send me the road map southeast asia 2016-1 (CIC)?

Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manthanphong said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the road map southeast asia 2016-1 (CIC)?
> 
> Thank you!!


PM sent.


----------



## synapse007 (Nov 1, 2016)

Can you PM about North America Route 2017-1. TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

synapse007 said:


> Can you PM about North America Route 2017-1. TIA


PM sent.


----------



## beamer135i (Oct 25, 2016)

Can you send me a North America premium 2016 1 (CIC System)...thank you


----------

